# 20% off Hario V60



## CoffeeCups (Mar 25, 2013)

For those interested in such things, we are offering 20% off Hario V60 white 01 & 02 drippers, plain or with a logo, until the 5th August as part of our 2018 Summer Sale.

Check it out at coffeecups.co.uk/summer-sale-2018

Thanks all


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@Glenn


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Post pre-approved by Glenn


----------

